# Hello



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

I finally remembered my password.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2008)

Long time no see.

No one died yet. ;D


----------



## Micah (Feb 10, 2008)

Are you planning on sticking around?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Long time no see.
> 
> No one died yet. ;D


 How the hell have you been?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Are you planning on sticking around?


 Not quite sure yet.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2008)

Ohhhhh dude. DDD:

"Long time no see" is the understatement of forever... even though we talked in AIM a few weeks ago, lol.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh dude. DDD:
> 
> "Long time no see" is the understatement of forever... even though we talked in AIM a few weeks ago, lol.


 A few weeks can be considered a long time depending the circumstances.     

I googled this place looking for it randomly today, and was surprised to see it here still. Apparently your still open for business. How's the ship running captain?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not half bad to tell the truth. And yourself?


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty smooth sailing, although I think we're gonna start a massive ad campaign pretty soon.  Just my idea, though... I'd like to see a lot more fresh faces, y'know?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 10, 2008)

Bastoise, I hope you didn't forget that you said you would whoop me in Brawl.  Because that won't happen when I own you .


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 10, 2008)

And you are?      

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>But really....who are you?</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> And you are?
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>But really....who are you?</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


 BamBam, how are you?


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh, yeah, hi there, you the guy who drove the sages to hell?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not too bad.     
I'm not gonna lie, I actually missed (some of you) guys.   
^_^


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah, hi there, you the guy who drove the sages to hell?


No, I'm the one who defended your rights.

I was the one that had faith in the Sages and tried to gain us some proportioned rights that we deserved.

I was the one who wanted a revolution to help the ones who were defeated and stepped on by a power hungry leader. 

That's who I was, you must be talking about someone else.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 10, 2008)

I doubt you remember me, considering I've had my name changed a million times, but yeah...

Welcome back, regardless. =P


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 10, 2008)

OK guys shut up about the Sage thing, the Sage rank doesn't even exist any more, lol


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 10, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> OK guys *shut up *about the Sage thing, the Sage rank doesn't even exist any more, *lol*


In our hearts it does, lol

lol


lol


But really, welcome back.

The problem with the sage rank was really that members weren't demoted and no one was given the rank.

It's been how many years for TBT and we have 4 staff members? We need more members.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 10, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna lie, I actually missed (*some of you*) guys.   
^_^


    
:'(


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2008)

Eh you don't know me.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How dare you believe that I didn't miss you? I miss all of you guys. Every Sage, member from the beginning, all my friends before I was so ruthlessly discharged...all of you guys were great.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 haha true statement Bam.     

Yea, I wish we had it still. It was nice, and cool, and made me feel special. Let's see...staff...Me, Bul, Smart, Sporge, Storm, Darth, Mino, and I think a few others as well. We've had a lot, but all of have rather been fired/quit lol


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I doubt you remember me, considering I've had my name changed a million times, but yeah...
> 
> Welcome back, regardless. =P


 yea, sorry, no idea lol

@ Kyle: Nope.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 10, 2008)

You missed me you son of a *CEN-4.01-SORD*     			 . HOWS IT GOIN'!?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> You missed me you son of a *CEN-4.01-SORD*     			 . HOWS IT GOIN'!?


 YO!!!!!!

hahahaha How could I NOT miss you??? lol I love your language too JJ, I was going to open this up with saying "how the *CEN-3.0-SORD* are you guys", but decided against it so I don't get ban right away lol. 

It's been goin'. I miss you guys though, and that's really why I tried to come back here lol. Haha it was so bad too, because I tried to come back in the Summer, but I found out I had been ban for a year and it wasn't expiring for a while. Then when it was expired I forgot my password, and I finally remembered it today when iw as updating my master password for my Firefox lol.

Hows it been???


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 10, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was just kidding     

Anyway, welcome back


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 10, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			  How's life?


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome back, too. Sorry if I started off bad with mentioning the sage stuff. >_>


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Bastoise, you probably don't know me, because I joined right after you left, but It's nice to meet you either way! =]


----------



## Mino (Feb 11, 2008)

A Sage revolution?

I missed some e-drama?

What a shame.


----------



## Justin (Feb 11, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> A Sage revolution?
> 
> I missed some e-drama?
> 
> What a shame.


 You missed weeks of it.

Very big shame.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 11, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So as you can see, we've gotten nowhere from where we left off. : )


----------



## UltraByte (Feb 11, 2008)

Welcome back, I suppose. I barely remember you, save that Sage thing.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been good, thanks.


----------



## MGMT (Feb 12, 2008)

Umm... Welcome back, you probably don't remember me, I came right before you left.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 12, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 12, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Welcome back, I suppose. I barely remember you, save that Sage thing.


 Ultra....after the early years when there weren't many of us here back in what, 05?

Shame.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 12, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good to hear, good to hear. I miss out plotting/fun Sage room talks lol


----------



## JJH (Feb 12, 2008)

Hm... You left a while before I came if I'm correct, yet I vaguely remember you somehow...

Either way, welcome back. I would introduce myself, but I suck at those things.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 13, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Sizzler_Puddle (Feb 17, 2008)

First post in 5-6 days     

Hello *couygh*

I might as well familiarize myself with the high-ups here if I want to systematically take over the TBT Forums, and then the website itself.

THE WAVE.....*cough* okay.  You seem like quite the everybody guy.  Everyone likes you.  I respect that.


----------

